# Anthony Pelle?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Whatever happened to Anthony Pelle?

for those who don't remember, the Nuggs drafted him in the second round in the early 90's out of Fresno State. He went to Europe to solidify his game, and he never suited up for the Nuggets.

Anybody know his whereabouts?


----------

